# Ontario Monster Buck - Illegal World Record???



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

( www.geocities.com/njsimonson/ghostbuck.html - go to my website if you can't see the picture...it is something else! )

I received this picture in my email yesterday, it is of a buck taken 1/2 hour after legal shooting hours near Dryden, Ontario, Canada. The buck was then seized by the Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources, examined and measured.

The estimate they expressed was that the deer would beat the current record by 40 points or more. The deer has 18 measurable points, and as you can see is very thick.

I have added a "ghost buck" page to my website, which this deer is on. If any of you find any more good legend-type stories, let me know. Again, this picture has all the authenticity of an internet email, so if it is a fake, let me know that as well.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is there a link to your site, my browser will not bring up the picture???


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Is that the buck that was shot by the kid in Iowa, the one by the fence post? The one I saw had one beam coming up, then it split in two, and was very tall and in velvet. Was that one or this one a fake?


----------



## Buck Buster (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes the one on the post is the one shot in Iowa this year (2003). Tony Lovenstuen is his name, It Shattered 
the world record! He is 15 and this a Deer He will never forget!!! (The one with the long beam in velvet was a question by somebody, they were wondering if that was possibly the Buck that everyone was talking 
about, it is not the right one)


----------



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

Here is a link to the Ontario buck

http://www.in-depthangling.com/forums/r ... ll/fpart/1

Here is a link to the Albia, IA buck. Go to the 2nd page.

http://www.in-depthangling.com/forums/r ... art/2/vc/1


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

That's him alright I see it in the ontario outdoors mag.But that was still poached when it should be taking the legal way :sniper:


----------

